
Show HN: I build a no-code tool without code - attendos
https://enter.bio
======
attendos
It's built on Bubble.is .

First I wrote everything down that it needed to do, then designed almost
everything in Sketch.

After that, I build it all in Bubble

The version that is live now took about 8 days, idea to working beta.

------
_1tan
Nicely done! What did you use to build it?

